# new game event



## rubadub234 (Jun 12, 2011)

Kingdoms of Camelot: Battle for the North is launching their worldwide PvP Event on the new Inferno Server starting this Friday!
It lasts 2 weeks and gives out massive rewards! Best of all, everyone starts off from scratch so it`s all fair game and back to basics!
Check out all the details here => http://community.kabam.com/forums/sh...ome-to-Inferno


----------

